# Fastest beginner time?



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

If you define a beginner method as:
F2L: Corners then edges or keyhole
LL: 4LLL
LL corners: One or two algs repeated ad nauseum
Then what's the fastest time you (or anybody you know) has ever gotten with a beginner method? I was just wondering randomly. 
Y
P.S. who else hates watching beginners going, like, R' D' R D over and over again?


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

3X.yz seconds, by me.


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 23, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> P.S. who else hates watching beginners going, like, R' D' R D over and over again?


I know this kid at my school who knows f2l but still does that.. it just looks painfull! When I started I didn't use that.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

uh I would probably average around 20-25, keyhole is much better than pure LBL, and 4LLL is better than EO, EP, CP, CO



Andreas737 said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. who else hates watching beginners going, like, R' D' R D over and over again?
> ...



I used to do that for OLL :fp


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. who else hates watching beginners going, like, R' D' R D over and over again?
> ...



Neither did I for FL corners, but I did for LL corners. I also teach that way to anybody who asks, so I have to look away when they solve 
Y


----------



## ianini (Apr 23, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. who else hates watching beginners going, like, R' D' R D over and over again?
> ...



It kills me when I see that at school.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I only average 16-17 secs with CFOP, but can do 30 average with the very first method I learnt (which includes R' D R D' and algs repeated up to 3 times for a stage) so I think it's going to be <50s for almost everybody


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

well yeah, but I had to put more than one option . 'Sides, I joined before I had a sub-1 average.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 23, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. who else hates watching beginners going, like, R' D' R D over and over again?
> ...



My friend who still does that has a neat fingertrick for it though. He only knows how to get the first layer (without notes).
I didn't start out doing that. I was like "...no..." and I just did intuitive


----------



## RyanO (Apr 23, 2010)

The poll choices are kinda dumb, 50s is pretty slow even for a beginner method. Notice how 100% of the people chose <50 (at time of writing). People can get way under 50s with nothing but Dan Brown method, but those people make me sad.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a 28 second beginner solve, lucky though.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, and an LL skip was wasted on my friend while he was practicing it with his notes


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 23, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. who else hates watching beginners going, like, R' D' R D over and over again?
> ...



lol is that mark?

I HATE HIM so MUCH NOW
or is it jordan?


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 23, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > yboy403 said:
> ...



It's you... jk it's Baccarani.


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

My girlfriend can do sub 45 with badmephisto's beginner method. Its not hard.

I just did an average of 5 with it:

Average: 32.33
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 26.70
Worst Time: 38.14
Individual Times:
1.	33.99	D' U B F L' R' B' R' D2 R' D2 U' L2 R U2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U L R2 D
2.	(26.70)	L2 R' U' R B2 F2 U R2 D' U B2 D2 L2 R2 D' B L R' D2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 U2
3.	(38.14)	R B2 F L2 B2 F' L2 R' B' F' U' B F D B' F2 L' R' U L2 R' D2 U L2 U2
4.	34.65	F2 R' F D U' B2 L R' B2 U2 B2 F' D U' R2 U F' L D2 B D B' L R2 B
5.	28.35	D' U R' U2 B' F R2 D2 U' B2 L' D' U B F' L2 D2 B2 F2 L B' F D2 L R


----------



## Meep (Apr 23, 2010)

22.06, 20.75, (23.35), (17.77), 19.90 -> 20.90

Method:
Cross
First layer
Second layer
Edge orientation with F U R U' R' F'
Corner orientation with R U R' U R U2 R'
Corner permutation with CW A-perm
Edge permutation with CW U-perm


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

RyanO said:


> The poll choices are kinda dumb, 50s is pretty slow even for a beginner method. Notice how 100% of the people chose <50 (at time of writing). People can get way under 50s with nothing but Dan Brown method, but those people make me sad.



Read this post.


Feryll said:


> Oh yeah, and an LL skip was wasted on my friend while he was practicing it with his notes


Wasted is the right word. Aren't true LL skips like 1 in 15000 or something?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2010)

My fastest time with the method that pogobat teaches is sub 20, so there should be more options on the poll for faster times...



yboy403 said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > The poll choices are kinda dumb, 50s is pretty slow even for a beginner method. Notice how 100% of the people chose <50 (at time of writing). People can get way under 50s with nothing but Dan Brown method, but those people make me sad.
> ...



1 in 15552


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I think I aws in a drug-induced haze when I chose the poll options


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 23, 2010)

what about this?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 23, 2010)

I was going to post the same as vcuber


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 23, 2010)

Did an avg. of 5.
Fastest time is 31.48.
Avg. is 36.15.

Edit. Just got a 25.66.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 24, 2010)

25 seconds 

yay for oll skip


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 24, 2010)

I did R'D'RD a long time. I knew full PLL before starting to learn 2LOLL... If I had like 4 corners unoriented, I used to use sune to have less corner to orient with R'D'RD 

My cubing history is weird since I've taken information here and there...


----------



## Faz (Apr 24, 2010)

Just did a 10.03 with 4LLL (Well, 2LLL with skips )


----------



## shelley (Apr 24, 2010)

I know an actual beginner (never interested in learning more than basic LBL, solves first two layers holding the cross on top, doesn't even know full 4 look LL) who averaged under 40.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 24, 2010)

<50 seconds is quite easy to achieve with a beginners method.


----------

